# Decided on Where to live in Mexico- Mazatlan



## eriver70 (Nov 27, 2008)

After all the research and everything I have decided to try Mazatlan for 1 year. Can anyone provide me information on where to go in Mazatlan to apply for FM3 and also suggest any websites or real estate agents to find a rental.

Thanks
Eriver70


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will have to ask for the local offices of 'Inmigración' (INM) when you get there. As for finding a rental, I would suggest staying at some place like the Melville, in the historic district, for a month while you look around. They are online and there is parking across the street. The vast majority of rental listings by agents will be for high priced vacation condos, etc. and you would do better looking locally at listings in the paper, walking around likely areas and talking to locals. Every waiter or store clerk will want to sell you a time-share! Be sure to tell us how you handle the hot & humid summer; if it weren't for that, we would love to live in Mazatlan. It is a very nice city of about a million and growing rapidly.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Best place I know for current Mazatlan info is this Yahoo Group. Much improved and relaxed from a few years ago

MazInfo Yahoo Group


----------



## teadust (Aug 4, 2007)

You can also meet the friendly folks and ask questions at Mexscape's Mazatlan message board hosted by Jennifer and and Chuck, expats living in Mazatlan. 

I second the Melville recommendation - love that place. Looking locally while meeting some locals should rustle up some affordable good rentals. Another option is the onsite services of Marlene at Maz Rentals, they have some very good testimonials/recommendations from "pre-pat" folks starting the same adventure that you are.


----------

